# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie behandeling: het verhaal verteld door een psychotherapeut

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

*Depressie behandeling: hoe werkt dat precies?*
*Meestal lees ik op dit Forum het verhaal van de patiënt over zijn depressie behandeling. Hier volgt nu het verhaal door een psychotherapeut zelf.*

Er bestaan verschillende psychotherapiestromingen met elk hun eigen methodiek en techniek. Hoe een depressie behandeling bij mij gebeurt tracht ik hieronder heel concreet en duidelijk uit te leggen. Zodat iemand voor een _depressie therapie_ kan kiezen met een duidelijk beeld voor ogen. 

*Depressie genezen begint nog voor de psychotherapie*
Toegeven dat je een depressie hebt is een eerste stap. Er iets willen aan doen de tweede stap. Kiezen voor de depressie behandeling: dit is geen falen maar een overwinning. Het is een teken van moed en wilskracht.

*Neerslachtigheid bespreken met familie of vriend*
Vaak denken mensen met een depressie dat ze beter kunnen praten met een kennis. Tot op zekere hoogte is dat juist. Maar bij het echt _depressief_ zijn lukt dat niet meer. De ervaring en expertise is dan nodig van een psycholoog. Precies het feit dat men de psychotherapeut niet kent crëeert de vrijheid om alles te kunnen zeggen, omdat na de therapie de psychotherapeut uit je leven verdwijnt. En omdat hij strikt gebonden is aan het beroepsgeheim. Bovendien betaal je je psychotherapeut om te luisteren naar jou. Je staat dus niet in het krijt na de sessie.

*De beginfase van de depressie behandeling*
Een sessie begint met de psychotherapeut en de patiënt die elkaar de hand schudden en elk in een relaxzetel plaatsnemen. Na enkele administratieve gegevens (naam, adres enz.) vraag ik aan de patiënt wat het doel van zijn bezoek is. Met verder een aantal gerichte vragen tracht ik dan een algemeen beeld te krijgen van de problemen, het leven en de sociale omgeving van de patiënt. Daarbij luister ik naar de verbanden die er daarbij verschijnen met de depressie. Dit kan één, twee of drie sessies duren.

*De eigenlijke behandeling depressie*
Deze eerste gesprekken eindigen vaak op het punt dat de patiënt denkt alles gezegd te hebben. Niets is minder waar.
Vanaf dit moment krijgt de patiënt de opdracht alles te proberen zeggen wat hem of haar te binnen schiet, zonder enige limiet. Daarbij velt de psychotherapeut geen enkel oordeel over wat er gezegd wordt, en schept hij vooral ruimte voor het spreken van de patiënt: door stilte te laten, door moeilijkheden om iets uit te spreken op te ruimen en door suggesties te doen over wat nog net niet uitgesproken is. Daarbij wordt alleen gesprokenn niets anders. 

*Depressief zijn behandelen met een interne dialoog*
Met behulp van de psycholoog worden - wat de patiënt ervaart eerst als- eigen monologen vlug interne dialogen. Met andere woorden het is alsof de patiënt leert spreken met zichzelf, weliswaar met de (soms heel actieve) hulp van de psychotherapeut. De patiënt leert zo nadenken over eigen gevoelens, gedachten en gedrag. Het zwijgen van de therapeut zorgt dan vaak voor een confrontatie van de patiënt met zichzelf. De psychotherapeut is daarbij vooral bezig om die interne dialoog en reflectie te ondersteunen en te stimuleren. Hij helpt hindernissen op te ruimen die dit vrij spreken in de weg staan. Zoals schaamte, schuldgevoel, angsten en pijn.

*Depressie therapie: resultaten*
De patiënt krijgt door zijn vrij spreken meer inzicht in zijn depressie. Hij verwerft dan ook meer en meer de vrijheid over zichzelf, zijn gevoelens, zijn gedachten en gedrag. En hij doet dat zelf! Net als bij sporten is het niet de coach die de overwinning behaalt, maar de patiënt zelf. In een depressie ondergaat men het leven en de omgeving. In psychotherapie leert men zelf de touwtjes in handen te nemen. De psychotherapeut is daarbij een gids, geen redder in nood. 

*Depressie behandeling: jouw ervaringen*
Hoe was jouw ervaring bij de psychotherapeut? Was die gelijkaardig of toch wel anders? Werd je er beter van of niet? Laat het via jouw antwoord hieronder weten aan ons, en ook aan de lezers die een psychotherapeut nodig hebben!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb een vraag voor je;
depressieve gevoelens heb ik vroeger wel gekend, met ook veel endogene klachten...
ik heb meerdere stoppogingen gedaan..............ging goed, maar na enkele weken kreeg ik weer endogene klachten, zoals vroegtijdig onwaken.......mijn stemming bleef prima en bleef vrolijk en gelukkig.
alleen...........door dat vroegtijdige ontwaken om ongeveer 4uur word ik zo vreselijk moe en moet dan wel weer beginnen, maar ik vind dit een vervelende reden om weer te beginnen, slaapmed. heb ik echt voldoende,
weet jij hier een antwoord op voor mij??
alvast bedankt!
(ps heb jaren geleden psychotherapie gehad en met groot succes afgerond)

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Sietske,

Ik raad mensen slechts aan een arts te raadplegen om slaapmedicatie te nemen (die trouwens vaak zeer verslavend werkt!) als ze echt uitgeput geraken door slaaptekort.
Wat je vraag betreft: het is mijn ervaring dat mensen die 's morgens vroeg wakker worden en niet uitgeslapen zijn (een aantal mensen heeft gewoonweg weinig slaap nodig) dikwijls wakker worden omdat in hun slaap een aantal thema's boven komen drijven die hun uiteindelijk wakker maken. Ik zeg niet dat dit bij u zo hoeft te zijn, maar bij veel patiënten vind ik dit terug. 
In de veronderstelling dat dit bij jou zo is, zou men een tweede veronderstelling kunnen maken, namelijk dat er nog wat werk te doen is in psychotherapie. Moest... maar moest ik mooi zijn ik woonde in Hollywood :-)

----------


## sietske763

dank je voor je antwoord,
nee heb echt geen therapie meer nodig....
14 jaar geleden wel, en dat merkte ik ook terwijl ik AD slikte...
nu is het echt alleen het vroegtijdige ontwaken.....
maar zou dan om 4 uur weer slaapmed. moeten nemen....dan lijkt me gezonder om AD te blijven nemen.....mijns inziens(ben trouwens pas geleden nog bij een psych geweest, moest vd HA om de med. op orde te brengen. het werd een heel lang intake gesprek en zijn conclusie was dat ik daar echt niet meer ""thuis hoorde""
mvg

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Misschien is het zinvol om even langs te gaan bij een slaapspecialist? Kan ook gewoon een medische oorzaak hebben.

----------


## jolanda27

Goedemiddag,

Ik heb ook een vraag voor u.
Ik ben jaren lang depressief geweest. Hier verschillende AD voor gehad. 
Ik ben drie maanden in een herstellingoord geweest en dat is heel goed voor mij geweest. Nu ben ik al jaren niet meer depressief. Wat ik wel merk, is dat mijn geheugen niet al te best is (vergeet veel) en dat mijn spanningsboog ook minder is geworden oftewel zoals ik het zelf wel eens zeg, de rek is uit de elastiek. Nu heb ik hier al wel gelezen dat na een depressie het een tijd duurt voor je geheugen weer terug is als voorheen. 
Hoe zit dat nu eigenlijk? En kun je na zo lang depressief te zijn geweest (ook erg veel stress gehad toen) blijvend geheugenschade daaraan overhouden?
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dag Jolanda,

Vaak kunnen mensen zich na een psychotherapie beter concentreren en is er dikwijls meer 'ruimte' in hun hoofd om zaken te onthouden. 
Misschien is het een gevolg van het langdurig nemen van antidepressiva. Ik denk dat je daarvoor beter een arts raadpleegt.
beste groet,
jan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik heb ook ff een vraagje,, 
ik ga een presenatie op school geven over depresiviteit, ten eerste omdat ik zelf ervaring heb maar ook omdat ki wil weten hoe kun je hier als leerkracht op een basisschool mee omgaan dus mijn vraag is kunnen kinderen op jongeleeftijd ( 4- 12) ook depressief worden? en zo ja hoe ga je die eigelijk behandelen?? 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Jorien,

Jazeker hoor, kinderen worden ook depressief. Het overkomt me wel meer dat volwassen depressieve patiënten na verloop van tijd tot de ontdekking komen in hun psychotherapie dat zij als kind ook al depressief waren.
Depressies bij kinderen worden vaak verholpen door middel van wat men noemt 'speltherapie'. Eenvoudigweg gesteld komt het erop neer dat de kinderen niet rechtstreeks praten over wat hen dwarszit, maar dit uitbeelden in spel (speelgoed) of materiaal (vb klei). De therapeut behandelt dan de depressie door dit spel of werkje te benoemen en te verklaren, of ook onrechtstreeks door zelf met het materiaal of in spelvorm een antwoord te geven.
In elke goede boekhandel vind je interessante literatuur over kinderen en depressie. Heel bijzonder en toch verstaanbaar en leuk voor leken zijn de boeken van Françoise Dolto.

beste groet,

jan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

heyy 

oke, had idd ook wel gehoord over spel therapie, misschien dat ik me schoonzus ook nog wel vraag over verdere info zij is nl bezig met een opleiding creatieve therapie. maar goed ik heb niet heel veel tijd om een boek te lezen,, dus ga info van internet halen,, en maybe kan ik me eigen psycholoog ook wel vragen,, maar wist neit dat ook schoolkinderen depressief kunnen worden... 
maar er zit toch ook een verschil tussen depressieve kinderen en volwassenen? bedoel bij kinderen kan je dat dan heel goed merken of niet? heb er zelf geen ervaring mee,, heb zelf nl geen leerling in de klas gehad die depressief is dus ik kan ook niet zeggen hoe ik daar als docente mee om zou gaan... ik hoop goed natuurlijk :Smile:  heb je misschien nog een handige site voor info? volgens mij mag je hierniet publiseren, maar anders kan jeook ffn prive berichtje sturen :Wink: 

Alvast super bedankt :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :d
Groetjes, 
Jorien

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dag Jorien,

Mijn ervaring en opleiding ligt bij jongeren vanaf veertien. Algemeen is het zo, maar dat weet je ongetwijfeld ook, dat leerlingen die zich opvallend anders beginnen te gedragen vaak problemen hebben. Bijvoorbeeld als ze zich sociaal terugtrekken of veel last bezorgen, of ook als hun schoolresultaten sterk achteruitgaan. Ik heb hier deze voor jou voor depressie bij jongeren, waarop je verder kunt kijken.

beste groet en succes!
Jongerenpsycholoog Jan Schrans

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey,, 

Oke dus meestal komt het meer voor bij leerlingen die ongeveer 14 jaar zijn. Ja precies leerlingen kunnen zich anders gaan gedragen en dan gaat er vaak al een lichtje branden dat er iets neit goed is,, (al heb ik dit nog niet in de praktijk zelf mee gemaakt, maar wel in de theorie gelezen) Naja en verder weet ik zelf ook wel een beetje hoe het bij mij gegaan is idd, ,alleen toen was iki ook een jaar of 13/14. Tanx voor de link zal der zeker naar kijken en hopen dat ik het in mijn verslag ook kan vertellen... Maybe als ik het verslag klaar heb zet ik het hier ook wel op de site hoor.  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes
Jorien

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Nee hoor komt niet noodzakelijk meer voor dan bij kinderen. Ik ken althans geen bronnen die daarvan gewag maken. Er is natuurlijk de volkswijsheid dat adolescenten meer problemen zouden hebben...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

dat klopt dat adolesenten meer problemen hebben,, kweet der alles van maar komt denk ik ook omdat leerlingen op een basisschool meer in hun eigen wereldje leven ja weet neit hoe ik het moet omschrijven maar snap je wat ik bedoel? die zien niet echt de realiteit, want veel kinderne die wat mee maken op die leeftijd denken dat dat erbij hoort en dat iedereen dat mee maakt, snap je? ma zal nog wel ff flink zoeken naar info enzo,,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja pubers zitten nu eenmaal in een leeftijd waarin alles ongeveer verandert: hun lichaam, manier van denken, hun sociale omgeving, hun hormonenhuishouding en emotionele toestand.... niet eenvoudig maar daarom niet noodzakelijk problematisch.

----------


## fleur01zes

eej vraagje volgen men huisdokter ben ik chronich depresief kan het 

groet

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dat kan altijd. Waarom denkt je dokter dat?

----------


## fleur01zes

omdat ik al jaren depri ben zij soms met tussen pose niet maar die zijn zeldzaam
heb het gekregen bij men oudste dochter eerst postpartumdepresief dan bij men 2de ook maar 
is nooit echt overgegaan heb bordeline en ptts

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Amaai ja dat zijn veel _psychologische problemen_ en dit is materiaal voor een lange _psychotherapie_.
Ben je in psychotherapie?
Hierbij een instrument om een geschikte psycholoog te vinden!

----------


## fleur01zes

ja ga al jaren naar psycholoog en psychiater

dank voor de moeite

----------


## gabry

Ik ben chronisch depressief vanaf mijn pubertijd. Ik heb hiervoor 10 jaar medicijnen geslikt, nu twee jaar niet meer. Ik ben in behandeling geweest bij een psychologen, maatschappelijk werk, psychiaters, maar heb nooit een gevopel van succes bij afronding van de therapie. Eerder het eenzame "hoe lang gaat dit weer goed" gevoel.
Ik lees vaak verhalen van mensen die al jaren naar dezelfde psycholoog gaan. Bj mij gaat dat nooit lukken, na een sessie of 10 gaan ze alweer afsluiten, hoe komt dat toch?
Omdat ik al zo lang depressief ben, blijf ik op zoek naar manieren om er vanaf te komen. Er zijn periodes dat ik me beter voel, maar die duren nooit lang. Bovendien is mijn zoon ook al twee jaar depressief, zit hierdoor thuis van school. Ik vind het een enorme zware opgave dit voor elkaar te boksen. (ik ben 13 jaar alleenstaande moeder)

Heeft u een advies voor me?

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Waarschijnlijk deed u het al, maar indien niet: ik zou met deze vraag beginnen als u opnieuw een poging tot psychotherapie waagt: 'waarom sluit iedereen mijn behandeling na maximum tien sessies af terwijl dat op dat moment onvoldoende is?'
Dat kan veel verschillende betekenissen hebben, ik geef één voorbeeld: het kan te maken hebben met een gevoel van afgewezen worden dat op deze manier terugkeert in de relatie met de therapeut.
Een mogelijkheid is dat u dit gaat bespreken met een vroegere therapeut.
Succes!

----------


## sietske763

succes lieve gabry,
en aan de bel blijven trekken, het gaat tenslotte om jou!!

----------


## fleur01zes

vraagje hoe ga j met machteloosgevoel , onderdrukte woede verdriet om wat gebeurt is of ze een deel van je leven hebben afgenomen 

liefs

----------


## dotito

Hallo ook ik heb een vraagje voor je;


Ook ik ben heel lang depressief geweest en heb daar ook AD voor genomen. Na een lange tijd ben ik daar stap voor stap mee geminderd/gestopt en met resultaat. 

Wat ik me eigenlijk afvroeg hoe het komt dat een depressie weg is, en kan een depressie van vandaag op morgen ineens terugkomen? 


Ik heb uit mijn ervaringen ondervonden dat een depressie ontstaat dat men in zijn leven niet meer gelukkig is. Gewoon door bepaalde omstandigheden die je op dat moment overkomt. En ook dat je het mentaal niet meer aan kan en dat je lichaam en geest tilt slaagt. Nu eindelijk jaren later ben ik in mijn leven weer gelukkig en ben ik gelukkig niet meer depressief geweest. En daar ben ik het leven zeer dankbaar voor.


Beleefde groeten

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dag Dotito,

mijn antwoord komt waarschijnlijk wat laat maar ik was er even uit.
In algemene termen kan men stellen dat sommige depressies bijna uitsluitend een lichamelijke oorzaak hebben (endogeen) en in daarom hoofdzakelijk met medicatie behandeld worden.
Andere depressies hebben oorzaken die met omstandigheden/gebeurtenissen te maken hebben waarin je verkeert of verkeerde.
In dit laatste geval is er een groeiende consensus in wetenschappelijke kringen dat antidepressiva slechts zinvol zijn bij zeer ernstige depressies. Het gaat daarbij om ongeveer 15% der gevallen. Voor de andere 85% van de depressies zijn antidepressiva af te raden of zelfs schadelijk of gevaarlijk. Bijvoorbeeld is her risico op zelfmoord bij jongeren die antidepressiva nemen significant hoger!

beste groet,

Jan Schrans, psycholoog

----------


## kruimel16

hallo,ik heb een heel groot probleem ik ben gaan geloven dat ik geen antidepressiva meer kan verdragen en nu is dat ook zo 
als ik iets van medicatie neem dan neemt mijn brein dit voor antidepressiva aan wat kan ik daar AUB aan doen 

mvg,kruimel16

----------


## kruimel16

> hallo,ik heb een heel groot probleem ik ben gaan geloven dat ik geen antidepressiva meer kan verdragen en nu is dat ook zo 
> als ik iets van medicatie neem dan neemt mijn brein dit voor antidepressiva aan wat kan ik daar AUB aan doen 
> 
> mvg,kruimel16


dank u!

----------

